# Renewal of LLC licence (non-freezone)



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

Did anybody use the new online service http://www.dubaided.gov.ae/english/eservices/default.aspx . I asked a PRO for cost of renewal he said 8000 dhs while the fees says 500 dhs ! 

I tried t get an estimate on site but it asks for person nr. What the hell is that?


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

Sry figured it out estimate is around 8000, he was right.... bloody why did they write 500?


----------

